# Platty to get snow this weekend



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2012)

they were going to open for mountain biking but now over half a foot of snow to fall, so maybe they open for winter skiing and snowboarding https://www.facebook.com/Plattekill:snow::snow::snow:


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 31, 2012)

How cruel is this season?  The only decent snow comes in October and April when the mountains aren't open.  Saw the webcam - looks like some real accumulation but I'd be shocked if they opened.  Talk about rock skis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2012)

records broken and over 10 feet of dry powder snow fell at Platty and the whole hill is open                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 













































































































































Happy Aprils fools


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2012)

goldsbar said:


> How cruel is this season?  The only decent snow comes in October and April when the mountains aren't open.  Saw the webcam - looks like some real accumulation but I'd be shocked if they opened.  Talk about rock skis.



at least in October they opened platty for snowboarding and skiing.:grin:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> records broken and over 10 feet of dry powder snow fell at Platty and the whole hill is open
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Aprils fools



I'm sorry, but there are certain things we just don't joke about, especially in this lousy season.




Not even on April Fool's Day.
:-(


----------

